

Dozens of Plagiarism Incidents Are Reported in Coursera's Free Online Courses - NeilRShah
http://chronicle.com/article/Dozens-of-Plagiarism-Incidents/133697/

======
NeilRShah
A response to this article:
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/08/20/coursera_...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/08/20/coursera_plagiarism_why_would_students_cheat_in_a_free_online_class_that_doesn_t_over_academic_credit_.html)

